# Some of my collection



## waskey (May 14, 2010)

Here are some pics of some of the bottles in my large collection. The bottles in these pics are just the ones i have out on display. I have hundreds more packed up in boxes.






 This is a pic of some of my nicer medicine bottles.


----------



## waskey (May 14, 2010)

Here are some Baltimore and Maryland area soda bottles. Large sodas on the top and the smaller ones on the second shelf.


----------



## waskey (May 14, 2010)

Here are some more large sodas, a boz of local acl medicines and some embossed whiskey bottles.


----------



## waskey (May 14, 2010)

Here is a display in my window of local soda bottles.


----------



## waskey (May 14, 2010)

Here are some Baltimore area crown top soda bottles.


----------



## waskey (May 14, 2010)

Here are some of my embossed milks and some odd stuff such as stoppers,marbles, and my metal detected stuff.


----------



## waskey (May 14, 2010)

As you can see I am a big Baltimore Ravens fan. My room is purple and has ravens posters all over. Anyway, here are some of my better milks.


----------



## waskey (May 14, 2010)

Here are some large acl sodas, beers, blob tops and stoneware bottles.


----------



## waskey (May 14, 2010)

Here are some of my acls ive found digging and along side roads, most are from the Maryland area and a few are rare.


----------



## cracked bottle (May 14, 2010)

Henry,


 Nice collection you have there.


 Marc


----------



## Dansalata (May 15, 2010)

VERY NICE !!!


----------



## jesster64 (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. nice collection. love the milks


----------



## sandchip (May 15, 2010)

Good looking stuff!


----------



## the ham man (May 17, 2010)

the funny thing is that he sleeps in that room too. just to let you guys know it is a fairly small room as well. I dont know how you do it hen. nice collection.


----------



## Plumbata (May 22, 2010)

It is all so...

 Organized... [8|]


 Never, ever have I even imagined maintaining such an immaculate and sterile level of cleanly organization, especially at your age. All those cokes lined up perfectly make me almost dizzy! That is a very nice collection sir, and apparently growing every day. With that kind of organizational prowess you won't have a problem at all when you multiply the bottles you have by 50 or 100. Nice man.


----------

